# Valves are making a ticking noise



## tazkiwi (Aug 7, 2007)

I recently bought a 2006 Max es. 3.5 ltr. 48,000 km. It was a rental vehicle. Is this normal for the 3.5 vales to make this noise.:newbie:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You should still be under the factory warranty, take it to a (good) dealer and have them look at it.

You shouldn't hear any ticking, tho.


----------



## tazkiwi (Aug 7, 2007)

*Valves Ticking*



brianw said:


> You should still be under the factory warranty, take it to a (good) dealer and have them look at it.
> 
> You shouldn't hear any ticking, tho.



I bought the vehicle from a ford dealer and they said it was fine. I knew in the back of my head that they were in left field.

Thank You for the reply and advice.

Take Care


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

It may be normal. My 2.4 HB has loud lifters on a cold start. Has for quite some time, just par for the course. I would definetly have it looked at under warranty though...

One thing with Nissans..... Be sure to frequently change the oil.


----------



## tazkiwi (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will have the dealer look at it. Gotta love the warranty. 

Thanks again

Take Care


----------

